# Introducing my little girly



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

oooh, i like her colour! She looks great to me . . . nice muscley rump!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She's foundation, isn't she? From the look and feet. I have foundation qh too. They are very smart. Yours has very unusual color though (mine is just chestnut).


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks crackrider! I lover her coloring too! makes it easy to pic her out when her buddies are leopard apps, or blanketed apps  

I know she's appaloosa. Her daddy is Impress Me Shanon. She does have QH and TB in her tho.

I have baby pics of her, and she was a plain chestnut, but as she got old, apparently that all changed. Let me put on up of her face too. I think you can see the mottled skin around her eyes and mouth










hmmmm... maybe not


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

does anyone else want to comment on her???


----------



## Gryffin Designs (Oct 28, 2007)

I know very little about horses yet, but I'm game to offer my opinions. 

I love her coloring. She looks nicely balanced. I like her back (no sway), and that her legs and feet look straight on.

Does she move well? Have you ridden her? 

Good luck!!! How exciting to have a new horse!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww she's gorgeous! 
Looks very muscular & has good confirmation to me!! 
I also like her appy color!! Adorable!!
Is she smooth to ride? 'Cause she looks it, hehe!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes, Vega is very nice to ride. Her trot and canter are smooth (which makes riding bareback so nice  ) As of right now I'm about to start Parelli with her, so i'm hoping she'll become an even better horse.

Is it normal for a horse to look like she has straight legs, but be standing and be pigeon toed sometimes?


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

i think all horses can look like they are pigion toed occasionally sometimes they could be standing funny or anything


----------



## catatapult (Jan 22, 2008)

i think that having straight legs all the time is nearly impossible. For instance when my horse is eating from the ground she leans wierd. Most horses do. Some of it comes from the fact that when they where young they had long legs (compared to their bodies) and were unbalenced. They still got used to standing in some of those positions even tho they are strange.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i get what you're saying Catatapult. I have some baby pictures of her on the back of her ApHC certificate and she was definitely long legged when she was a baby. I know sometimes when I stand, like if i was walking, or turned then stopped my toes will point a little in.

Got a question tho, why kind of appaloosa is she? She's not a leopard, or blanketed, or a few spot, so is there a another term for her little dots all over her back?

Many thanks!


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

ohh, she's lovely!

her legs do look very nice and straight and her conformation looks really great overall. Her butt is so big and muscly, lol!


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

I believe she is what you call a snowflake appaloosa, or something like that. She is built like a tank! I really like her!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you Grendel! she is definitely muscley. I dont know if it has to do with her genetics, or her love to run.


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

:shock: IMPRESS ME SHANON<3

lucky girl. I effing love that stallion.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

there's one thing i absolutely hate about Impress Me Shanon, he's HyPP N/H and passed it on to Vega


----------



## derbyhillsranch (Jan 26, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> Is it normal for a horse to look like she has straight legs, but be standing and be pigeon toed sometimes?


Its normal for them to stand cock-eyed somtimes but to test it, have somebody walk the horse straight at you and watch as she walks.



appylover31803 said:


> there's one thing i absolutely hate about Impress Me Shanon, he's hypp N/H and passed it on to Vega


Thats too bad, does she show signs of it?

-the only plus side to this is the muscle mass, i would guess that the HYPP is whats giving your girl all that muscle.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

She walks straight. I've had people walk her to me and my boyfriend has also taken videos of me riding her and her legs are straight.

If you were to look at a picture of Impress Me Shanon and then a picture of Vega, their bodies look almost exactly the same. 



> the only plus side to this is the muscle mass, i would guess that the hypp is whats giving your girl all that muscle.


I have to agree


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Everytime I see her, the song Brickhouse starts running through my head She's very solid, very straight, clean legs.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

lol thats too funny Sara. She looks even bigger in person.

I love seeing her move tho, love seeing the power.

Surprisingly enough, she's not overly strong. I rider her in gloves out of habit i guess. It all started with this horse I used to ride he was a big qh, that would give me blisters on my hands. Went through 2 pairs of gloves on him. I miss Bill..i should go visit him one day....


----------

